# King of Drift Asia 2015



## Qalbi (Jun 4, 2015)

Full Gallery --> Welcome to my blog Motorsport Malaysia Content King of Drift Asia 2015 in Malaysia Pictures Gambar-gambar Sukan Permotoran Kereta Lumba Drift 2015

Tell me what do you think?


----------

